
   A Founder’s “Daily Flash” for Executing in the First 6 Months - nickb
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/29/a-founders-daily-flash-for-executing-in-the-first-6-months/
======
rw
Take all of that and compress it into six weeks.

The pace of business, and particularly startups, is too fast to spend six
months feeling out your potential market.

